# Nitrile Butadiene Rubber



## عمراياد (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم​ 

ارجو مساعدتي في تزويدي بالمواد الداخلة في تكوين مادة (N.B.R )
Nitrile Butadiene Rubber​ 


مع نسب المواد و المسلك التكنولوجي وظروف التشغيل من حرارة وتبريد ...الخ​ 

ولقد زودني بعض الزملاء من منتديات اخرى بالمواد الداخلة في هذه الخلطة وهي :​ 
مطاط
اوكسيد الزنك 
كربون بلاك 
tmtd
حامض استيارك​ 

هل ان هذه المواد هي فعلا تعطيني هذه المادة ؟ ان كانت هي فماهي النسب ؟ والمسلك التكنولوجي اي طريقة وظروف التشغيل ؟ اهي بالكبس الحراري ام ماذا ؟​ 
ومالمقصود بمادة tmtd ؟ وماهي وظيفتها ؟​ 

ارجو المساعدة​ 

تحيتي​


----------



## عمراياد (15 أبريل 2011)

في انتظارمشاركاتكم


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم انضحك بقراءة كتاب la chimie organique g ل Pierre Vogel كتاب بالفرنسية وان شاء الله ستجد طلبك تقبلوا تحياتي.


----------



## عمراياد (18 أبريل 2011)

هل توجد نسخه من الكتاب بالانكليزية ...؟


----------



## dreaming woman (10 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ... يمكنك الاستفادة من المصادر حول البوليمرات و ان شاء الله ازودك بها


----------



## dreaming woman (10 يوليو 2011)

هذه بعض المعلومات الاساسية عنه 
*Nitrile rubber,* also known as *Buna-N*, *Perbunan*, or *NBR*, is a synthetic rubber copolymer of acrylonitrile (ACN) and butadiene. Trade names include *Nipol*, *Krynac* and *Europrene*.
*Nitrile butadiene rubber* (*NBR*) is a family of unsaturated copolymers of 2-propenenitrile and various butadiene monomers (1,2-butadiene and 1,3-butadiene). Although its physical and chemical properties vary depending on the polymer’s composition of nitrile, this form of synthetic rubber is generally resistant to oil, fuel, and other chemicals (the more nitrile within the polymer, the higher the resistance to oils but the lower the flexibility of the material).
It is used in the automotive and aeronautical industry to make fuel and oil handling hoses, seals, and grommets. NBR’s ability to withstand a range of temperatures from -40 °C to +108 °C makes it an ideal material for aeronautical applications. Nitrile butadiene is also used to create moulded goods, footwear, adhesives, sealants, sponges, expanded foams, and floor mats.
Its resilience makes NBR a useful material for disposable lab, cleaning, and examination gloves. Nitrile rubber is more resistant than natural rubber to oils and acids, but has inferior strength and flexibility. Nitrile gloves are nonetheless three times more puncture-resistant than natural rubber gloves[1].
Nitrile rubber is generally resistant to aliphatic hydrocarbons. Nitrile, like natural rubber, can be attacked by ozone, aromatic hydrocarbons, ketones, esters and aldehydes


----------



## عمراياد (10 يوليو 2011)

شكر اخواني الاعزاء لكني محتاج طريقة التصنيع


----------



## dreaming woman (11 يوليو 2011)

لانه thermoplastic لذا يشكل بطرق التشكيل الحراري


----------



## hamza_mohamed (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة بخصوص سؤال حضرتك النسب هي .
100 مطاط .
5 اكسيد زنك .
40 كربون بلاك .
3.5 تي ام تي دي .
1 حامض استيارك .
وتختلف النسب بأختلاف الكمية .
وشكرا 
اخوكم ابو حمزه


----------

